# Transférer musique depuis Ipod vers Imac ?



## Tupakyupanki (4 Août 2015)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté un nouvel Imac 27" sous Yosemite ; Itunes est vide de musique et je pensais pouvoir transférer le contenu de mon Ipod classique vers Itunes, mais il semblerait que ce ne soit pas si facile que cela.
J'ai vu que certaines applications permettaient cette opération mais elles sont payantes passé un certain nombre de chansons... Puis-je faire gratuit d'abord ??
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?
Merci de votre aide !
Franck


----------



## Lauange (4 Août 2015)

salut, tu peux le faire avec ifunbox, iexplorer.


----------



## Vanton (7 Août 2015)

L'iPod était considéré à l'époque comme un périphérique du Hub numérique qu'était l'ordinateur. 

En gros la bibliothèque de ton iPod n'était qu'une réplique de la bibliothèque centrale sur ton Mac. Tu ajoutais tes musiques sur l'ordi et elles étaient automatiquement copiées sur l'iPod à la synchro suivante. Tu virais une musique sur l'ordi, elle était virée de l'iPod à la synchro suivante...

Étrangement peu de gens ont vraiment compris ce système. Beaucoup voyaient leur iPod comme un disque dur externe avec une bibliothèque indépendante... Or ça n'était généralement pas le cas.

Et en effet la perte de la bibliothèque principale sur le Mac entraîne la perte de la réplique sur l'iPod en cas de synchro. C'est assez logique, quand on y pense.

À ma connaissance seuls des logiciels tiers peuvent aller chercher les données. iTunes ne te sera d'aucun secours. 

Je me rappelle avoir utilisé un logiciel gratuit en demo. Il y a des années. Faudra que je cherche son nom.


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2015)

Senuti permet de récupérer les musiques de l'iPod. 
Par contre il me semble qu'une fois passé 1000 titres transférés, (info que Senuti enregistre dans son fichier plist), il faut s'acquitter du montant du shareware pour continuer


----------



## Tupakyupanki (21 Août 2015)

Bonjour
Merci à ceux qui ont bien voulu me répondre ! Problème résolu gratuitement avec une manipulation simple qui m'a bien permis de copier l'intégralité du contenu Ipod classique vers Itunes.


----------



## Vanton (21 Août 2015)

Laquelle ?


----------



## Tupakyupanki (21 Août 2015)

Voir http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-7221338-copier-musique-de-mon-ipod-vers-mac qui donne cette méthode ; on peut aussi tout télécharger d'un coup sans le faire dossier par dossier.


----------

